# FYI: The 5D3's battery grip is fantastic.



## TheBiles (May 23, 2012)

So much better than the one for the 7D.  Much slimmer and now with a weather-sealed joystick.  The batteries load from the side much like the 1D-series. Here's a full album of my hands-on.

Some important images:

The new curve that fits the hand much better:






The new way of loading batteries:


----------



## jaomul (May 24, 2012)

I don't believe you. I think you should ship camera and grip to me for a few months and I'll write a more honest review


----------

